# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Откуда берутся дети?

## Владислав

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои почтительные поклоны.

Задал этот вопрос Вишну-таттве прабху, но он похоже в отъезде: у него в ветке не отвечены гораздо более ранние вопросы... Может в этой ветке Вы мне дадите добрый совет:

У меня двое детей, старшему из них 12 лет. Понимаю, что в современном обществе осведомленность детей весьма высока, но избегать этого разговора с сыном также скорее всего будет не верно...
- Подскажите пожалуйста, как наиболее правильно объяснить сыну откуда берутся дети?  :sorry: 
- Возраст с которого стоит начинать подобный разговор похоже индивидуален, но все же с какого обычно этот разговор стоит провести?
- Начинать ли беседу духовной стороны и заканчивать техническими вопросами или как то еще? С Вайшнавской философией он по милости преданных знаком, участвует в Бхактиврикше, и других программах.
- Где взять исчерпывающую информацию по духовной составляющей вопроса? 
- До какой степени стоит погружаться в объяснения, чтобы принести парню пользу и правильное понимание данного вопроса? 

Заранее благодарен Вам за ответ.
С уважением,
Ваш слуга Владислав

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Владислав. Спасибо Вам за важный вопрос. Я почувствовал, что Вы - очень ответственный семьянин и отец и я рад возможности помочь Вам. 
Если такие вопросы возникают у детей, то это значит, что на них уже можно отвечать, учитывая возраст и интеллект ребенка.
Есть несколько важных условий и правил для обсуждения с детьми таких тем. Вот некоторые из них:
Самое важное  - это отношения между мужем и женой. Если между супругами есть любовь, забота, доверие - это может быть благоприятной условием для восприятия ребенком этого важного знания. Дети должны видеть, что мама и папа любят друг друга, и это проявляется в их поведении, речи, общении. Пример, живой и хороший - главное условие. Если в семье есть атмосфера любви и доверия, то дети будут доверять своим родителям и задавать им такого рода вопросы. 
Родители, отвечая на такие вопросы должны показать детям, что в таких вопросах нет неприличия, что это есть процесс познания. И конечно объясняя, не нужно обманывать или что-то выдумывать от себя., напротив, нужно стараться говорить просто и понятно, объясняя так же, что такие отношения между папой и мамой естественные и они приятны.
Важно помнить, что правильное объяснение может создать в ребенке правильное настроение, которое позволит ему в будущем обращаться с подобными вопросами. Это будет означать, что у ребенка есть доверие к родителям, а это самое главное в таких отношениях.
Итак объяснение может быть примерно таким:   
«Откуда берутся дети? — Когда мама и папа живут вместе и очень сильно любят друг друга, то у них становится так много любви, что они хотя ей поделиться и они решают, что им нужен кто-то третий, чтобы поделиться с ним своей любовью. Так они решают что для этого им нужен ребеночек.  
Дети растут у мамы в животе. Там есть специальное для этого место. Там ребенку тепло и уютно, как в гнездышке. Там он питается от маминого организма и растет до тех пор, пока не сможет сам дышать и питаться. Тогда он выходит из маминого живота».
 Некоторые дети сразу, некоторые позже задают вопросы детализированного свойства: как ребенок попадает в живот? Как он оттуда выходит? Зачем папа? и т. д. Иногда дети, наслышанные так или иначе об интересующих их вещах, начинают с этих вопросов. Так, 5-летний мальчик заявил: «Ты мне не говори, что дети — из живота. Это я знаю. Ты мне расскажи: как оно туда попало и как ребенок оттуда выходит?». Имея в виду разнообразие и, часто, неожиданность детских вопросов, лучше дать ребенку сразу полный рассказ. «Для того чтобы появился ребенок, нужно два семечка — мамино и папино. В организме взрослых женщин есть такие клеточки-семечки, они похожи на маленькие-маленькие желточки. А в организме взрослых мужчин есть другие клеточки-семечки. Чтобы из папиных и маминых клеточек-семечек начал расти ребенок, они должны встретиться и соединиться.  
Когда мальчики и девочки становятся взрослыми мужчинами и женщинами, любят друг друга, женятся и хотят, чтобы у них был ребеночек, похожий на них,— тогда папа закладывает свое семечко маме в живот. Там ждет мамино семечко. Мамино и папино семечки соединяются, и начинает расти ребеночек. Сначала он совсем-совсем маленький — не больше капельки. Но мама отдает ему часть своего питания, и он растет. У мамы в это время увеличивается живот: чем больше ребенок, тем больше живот. Папа в это время помогает маме и с любовью заботится о ней, чтобы ребенок вырос как можно лучше. Когда ребенок подрастает, он может шевелить ручками и ножками. Мама это чувствует, а папа может почувствовать, если положит руку на мамин живот. Они оба очень радуются этому.
Когда ребенок подрастает еще и сможет сам дышать и питаться молоком из маминой груди, тогда он через дырочку внизу маминого живота выходит на свет — это называется «роды». Ребенок еще не слишком большой, а дырочка растягивается. Чтобы помочь ребенку, мама напрягается, и он выходит через дырочку на свет. Роды бывают в специальном родильном доме. Там врачи следят за тем, чтобы ребенок родился здоровым, и помогают маме. А папа ждет маму и ребенка дома, покупает цветы и готовит все к их приходу. Потом мама кормит ребенка молоком из своей груди, пока он не подрастет и не сможет сам пить и жевать.
Вот примерно такое можно дать объяснение и при этом возможно это так же связать с Кришной, сказав, что   Кришна радуется, когда мама и папа любят друг друга и рождается ребеночек.
Также, если ребенок уже более взрослый и многое понимает, то сюда можно добавить объяснение разницы детородных органов и то, что с помощью них семечко попадает маме в живот. Но важно говорить об этом положительно, не сложно и  с правильной личной оценкой - что это замечательно, когда есть семья , все любят друг друга и в ней появляются дети. 

Я написал Вам Владислав ответ, однако Вы можете обратиться еще к кому - то из семейных преданных и, возможно они еще что-то смогут здесь добавить.
Желаю Вам успехов.
Будьте счастливы!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Владислав

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Вирочана прабху!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!

Ваши советы очень важны для меня. Спасибо Вам большое! 
А можете Вы добавить еще что-нибудь на тему откуда в этих "двух семечках" берется душа, может что-то почитать для полноты видения и разъяснения этого вопроса? Или посоветуйте, пожалуйста, к кому обратиться (может быть написать в какой-то другой раздел форума для дополнительных объяснений)?
Заранее благодарен Вам за Ваше внимание.

С уважением,
Ваш слуга Владислав

----------

